#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  NIT Calicut 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussions

## zeenum.nitc

Hey Aspiring FaaDoOOOO's

I am a Senior of NIT Calicut, I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out  regarding  *NIT Calicut 2012 admission.*


Let me  give you a brief summary of the college.

*Year of Establishment*: 1961

*NIT Calicut* *Ranking*: More than top 35 Colleges in India, One of the top colleges in India.

*Mode of Admission*: AIEEE  for UG courses.

*Streams at Graduate Level*

       Architecture       Civil Engineering       Computer Science and Engineering       Chemical Engineering       Electrical Engineering       Electronics and Communication Engineering       Mechanical Engineering       Chemical engineering

*NIT Calicut Cutoff :* All India cutoff - 29134 | Home State cutoff – 34632

*NIT Calicut Placements Key Statistics 2010-2011:* 

*Average Salary* : 6.7 Lakh
*Total Number of Students Eligible for Placements*  : 469
*Total Number of Students Placed in the Placements Drive* : 450
*Total Placements Percentage* : 95.95 %

*NIT Calicut* *Campus Facilities* : 

*Student's Affair Council*  : The students’ council, popularly called ‘*Student’s Affairs Council*’ is the voice of the student community. It acts as the bridge between the students and the administrations of the institution. It also provides a platform for the students to tone up their leadership and communication skills. It shall conduct in a democratic manner honoring dignity and freedom of all who would associate with it.

The most prominent role of the *Student’s Council*, however is its endeavor to ensure student satisfaction and academic progress in the institution, without which no educational institution can progress. It acts as the representative body of the student community to bring forth duly the requirements of the student to the authorities.

A *Students’ Affairs Council*, which has powers delegated on it, can go a long way if the general welfare of the student community is properly taken care of. It would in turn organize activities for the overall development and academic excellence of students.

*Central library*: Central Library at National Institute of Technology Calicut, Kerala State, India, offers its services to about 8000 users comprising undergraduate, post graduate students and research scholars of different branches of Engineering and Faculty and Staff from various departments of the institute and Neighboring Institutions. The NITC Library underwent considerable modernization over the past decade in terms of traditional holdings, back volume collections, digital resources, electronic databases etc.

*Hostel*:NIT Calicut has totally thirteen hostels including four PG Hostels and one Ladies’ Hostel. The boys’ hostels are situated close to the academic area, while ladies’ hostel is within the residential campus. Total number of inmates of NITC Hostels is nearly 2906. Apart from the mess in every hostel a mini canteen is also available in the hostel premises. STD/ISD facilities are available in almost all hostels. Students are permitted to use own computers in their rooms. Facilities for recreation are also provided in all the hostels.

*NIT Calicut Address*:

NIT Campus P.O, Calicut – 673601India

*Now its time for your queries.........*





  Similar Threads: SVNIT Surat 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussions IIIT Gwalior 2012 admissions | cutoff, ranking, placements, branches Discussions VNIT Nagpur  2012 admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, fee, branches -Discussions NIT Raipur 2012 admissions Cutoff, Ranking, placements, fee, branches -  Discussions NIT  Patna 2012 admissions Cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussions

----------


## chandudon

*I have got 3630 (air) in gate 2012 . Will I be eligible for a seat of M.tech in Embedded System .....I mean in NIT Calicut. My stream was Electronics and Communications in my B.tech.Please do reply.....,   thanks in advance.*

----------


## chandudon

*I know that the thread is  about UG admissions..but as you being a student of NIT Calicut .I  request you if it is possible to get the details about M-tech admissions  and cut off ....**details ....Thanks in advance..* :):

----------


## nesar93

Is there aeronautical eng. available in NIT Calicut? If not, then which all NITs have aeronautical engineering? And what minimum score to be obtained in AIEEE 2012 to get admission in any NIT and what all to study and revise??
Please reply asap!!

----------


## zeenum.nitc

[MENTION=96406]nesar93[/MENTION]
Aeronautical Engg in not there in NIT calicut , See it all depends on that years cut off the minimum score varies year - wise and category wise , the study material is on http://www.faadooengineers.com/forum...AIEEE-Colleges this forum of the website

----------


## zeenum.nitc

> *I have got 3630 (air) in gate 2012 . Will I be eligible for a seat of M.tech in Embedded System .....I mean in NIT Calicut. My stream was Electronics and Communications in my B.tech.Please do reply.....,   thanks in advance.*


[MENTION=96315]chandudon[/MENTION] this branch is not available

----------


## chandudon

*Hey.. thanks Zeenum. Will you please try to find the cut off rank for Electronics Design and Technology (M.Tech) and will my rank be able to make it ?*  :(:

----------


## zeenum.nitc

> *Hey.. thanks Zeenum. Will you please try to find the cut off rank for Electronics Design and Technology (M.Tech) and will my rank be able to make it ?*


@ see the cutoff score was 597 last year

----------


## chandudon

*ok Zeenum .. thanx*

----------


## 2coolbob

I am scoring 158 marks in AIEEE-2012. I am from Patna, Bihar and comes under OBC category. Can i get CS\ECE\EEE in NIT,Calicut??
Thank you.

----------


## zeenum.nitc

> I am scoring 158 marks in AIEEE-2012. I am from Patna, Bihar and comes under OBC category. Can i get CS\ECE\EEE in NIT,Calicut??
> Thank you.


[MENTION=94957]2coolbob[/MENTION] you have a very less chance of getting into the college this year so I believe that you should look for any other decent college of ur state

----------


## adicoooll

hi i am getting 135 marks in aieee 2012 in gen category.....can i get in nit....??

if yes then which all nits...
i want civil branch.....

----------


## nishtha20

I am scoring about 194 in AIEEE 2012
which NITs or IIITs can I get ?
can I get CE or IT in any of them?

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit calicut? mech. or ee . my hs is up.

----------


## zeenum.nitc

> with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit calicut? mech. or ee . my hs is up.


[MENTION=98901]Tarun Kaushik[/MENTION] your score is slightly less than the last year's cutoff so lets hope for the best

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

any other branches?

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

any  branches available with a score of 184. home state is up .cat- gen ?

----------


## nishtha20

I am scoring about 194 in AIEEE 2012
am I eligible 4 admission to nit calicut?
which streams can I get in nit calicut?

----------


## devarpan

i am scoring 184 in aieee 2012 home state up and general category
can i get through nit calicut??
any stream except biotech till 5th councelling??
plzzz reply its important.....................

----------


## nitiarora

> any  branches available with a score of 184. home state is up .cat- gen ?


[MENTION=98901]Tarun Kaushik[/MENTION] you can try for the counseling however you marks are lesser than the colleges overall cutoff last year

---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------




> I am scoring about 194 in AIEEE 2012
> am I eligible 4 admission to nit calicut?
> which streams can I get in nit calicut?


[MENTION=96856]nishtha20[/MENTION] you can get Bio technology by the 2nd round

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------




> i am scoring 184 in aieee 2012 home state up and general category
> can i get through nit calicut??
> any stream except biotech till 5th councelling??
> plzzz reply its important.....................


[MENTION=97877]devarpan[/MENTION] your marks are slightly less than the colleges cutoff last year, although you can for the actual counseling

So all the best... :):

----------


## nishtha20

can I get any other streams lyk ECE or IT or CSE in later rounds of counselling?

----------


## devarpan

> @Tarun Kaushik  you can try for the counseling however you marks are lesser than the colleges overall cutoff last year
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------
> 
> 
> @nishtha20  you can get Bio technology by the 2nd round
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...




wat courses can i get??

----------


## osank

> can I get any other streams lyk ECE or IT or CSE in later rounds of counselling?


SORRY,no chances for the top branches at NIT-c at score of 194

----------


## amarnath dixit

i am gettin 225 in aieee 2012 what branches can i get?..............n how is engineering physics branch in nit calicut compared to engineering physics in dce..........will placements be nice?

----------


## nitiarora

> i am gettin 225 in aieee 2012 what branches can i get?..............n how is engineering physics branch in nit calicut compared to engineering physics in dce..........will placements be nice?


[MENTION=92756]amarnath dixit[/MENTION] you can get any branch in the first round itself

Engineering physics Branch in both the colleges is good

in NIT Calicut Placements are awesome..... :):

----------


## amarnath dixit

can anyone provide me a bit more information abt engineering phyiscs................what do we learn there..........n how is it diff from bsc physics........coz i want to learn pure science n dont hav any idea........n what are chances of people endin up in research in engineerin physics...........n does the branch hav any scope in india????????????..............plz rply soon.......

----------


## Sreekanth Satheesh

Hi,

I would like to join this prestegious college.
I would like to know fees structure. I am hailing from Kerala.
What will be the ranking require in AIEEE/KEE.?
Is SAT is approved.Is there any reservation for NRE student?

----------


## Pwn.brnwal

I'm getin 180 marks(obc ctgry) in eee 2012..do i hv chnc of getin ny decnt brnc at nitc

----------


## zeenum.nitc

> I'm getin 180 marks(obc ctgry) in eee 2012..do i hv chnc of getin ny decnt brnc at nitc


[MENTION=110670]Pwn.brnwal[/MENTION] you can get almost every branch by the 4th round

----------


## Pwn.brnwal

@zeenum Thnx...bt cn u suggest me wat shld i prfr..It at iiit allahabad,it at jadavpur,cs at nit calicut or mech. at nit trichy...i'm bit confusd

----------


## sudev

i am gettin 158 marks in aieee 2012,home state kerala,cat-obc. can i get any branches in nit calicut?

----------


## zeenum.nitc

> i am gettin 158 marks in aieee 2012,home state kerala,cat-obc. can i get any branches in nit calicut?


[MENTION=110890]sudev[/MENTION] @ this rank it is very difficult for you to get any branch this year 

I would suggest that you look for any backup college.

----------


## sujoyf

Dear mam, I'm from Goa and would like to join NIT Calicut , for Mechanical Engineering branch. My Aieee 2012 score is 168 , Are there any chances ? If not, which other branch (at NIT - Calicut ) can i get ? I belong to general category.

----------


## Pwn.brnwal

> [MENTION=110670]Pwn.brnwal[/MENTION] you can get almost every branch by the 4th round


 Thnx...bt cn u suggest me wat shld i prfr..It at iiit allahabad,it at jadavpur,it at nit suratkal,cs at nit calicut or mech. at nit trichy...i'm bit confusd

----------


## shweta.nitr

> Thnx...bt cn u suggest me wat shld i prfr..It at iiit allahabad,it at jadavpur,it at nit suratkal,cs at nit calicut or mech. at nit trichy...i'm bit confusd


[MENTION=110670]Pwn.brnwal[/MENTION] all the colleges are good, you should take a call according to the stream u want to go for

----------


## tayganesh

do i have chance for ece in nit w, nit t, nitk,

 and also suggest me good nits for ece

----------


## shivenshashidhar

My aieee AIR rank is 8876 and category rank is 7500.Home state is kerala.
Can i get CSE at NIT calicut.
Also,what are my chances of getting IT at surathkal in 4th round?

----------


## zeenum.nitc

> ma'am i geyt exactly 124 in aieee sc cat
> my rank is 66114 
> cat     1973
> state rank 3963
> st cat    145
> do i have chance for ece in nit w, nit t, nitk,
> and also suggest good nits for ece eee and cse


[MENTION=111083]tayganesh[/MENTION] wat is ur home state?

---------- Post added at 11:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------




> My aieee AIR rank is 8876 and category rank is 7500.Home state is kerala.
> Can i get CSE at NIT calicut.
> Also,what are my chances of getting IT at surathkal in 4th round?


[MENTION=115284]shivenshashidhar[/MENTION] you can get CSE in NIT Calicut in the first round itself as per last years stats

as far as getting IT @NIT Suratkal is concerned i am afraid that u have a very rare chance

----------


## tayganesh

maharashtra and pls suggest good nits for ece

----------


## zeenum.nitc

> maharashtra and pls suggest good nits for ece


[MENTION=111083]tayganesh[/MENTION] i believe you can get any good NIT in the later rounds MANIT Bhopal, NIT Hamirpur, NIT Calicut so all the best.

----------


## Pwn.brnwal

My obc rank is 3150(gen 17k)...what can i get at nitc....rply asap..realy cnfusd

----------


## a17101993

I got AIR 7667 rank in aieee 2012 I m from delhi
Will I get cse at nit calicut

----------


## ismath

I have got 186 mark in AIEEE 2012 and AIR is 19219. I have OBC reservation in which all india category rank is 3455 and state category rank 217. Will i get in NIT calicut for chemical engg??

----------


## zeenum.nitc

> My obc rank is 3150(gen 17k)...what can i get at nitc....rply asap..realy cnfusd


@ I believe you have a fair chance.

---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------




> I have got 186 mark in AIEEE 2012 and AIR is 19219. I have OBC reservation in which all india category rank is 3455 and state category rank 217. Will i get in NIT calicut for chemical engg??


[MENTION=116659]ismath[/MENTION] I think you should definitely get Chemical Engineering.

----------


## ismath

thankyou zeenum.nitc I actually was tensed abt it... Well your response relieved that tension much!

----------


## ishank.gulati

Hey
My AIR is 6980
I am from Haryana (Ge)
Can i get COE in NIT-C
If not please give me some other good choices for COE

----------


## zeenum.nitc

> I got AIR 7667 rank in aieee 2012 I m from delhi
> Will I get cse at nit calicut


[MENTION=28998]a17101993[/MENTION] wat is ur category??

---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------




> Hey
> My AIR is 6980
> I am from Haryana (Ge)
> Can i get COE in NIT-C
> If not please give me some other good choices for COE


I dont think so as per last years cutoff.

----------


## akhilts

I am from kerala. My AIR in AIEEE is 23365.My state rank is 856.I belong to obc category and my obc state rank is 291.Can I get any good courses in NIT calicut?

----------


## zeenum.nitc

> I am from kerala. My AIR in AIEEE is 23365.My state rank is 856.I belong to obc category and my obc state rank is 291.Can I get any good courses in NIT calicut?


@*akhilts*  you can get all the branches except ece end eee by the 3rd round as per last years cutoff.

----------


## akhilts

Can I know more about chemical engineering in nitc.what to study,scope ,placements,difficulty of job etc

----------


## zeenum.nitc

@akhits all I know is 

Chemical engineering is about applying chemical principles to solve problems involving the production and use of chemicals and bio chemicals. It combines knowledge of Chemistry and Engineering for the production of chemicals and related by-products.



*Working Environment*

Most chemical engineers work in manufacturing industries, in research and development labs, productions plants, or management. Some provide engineering services as consultants in research and testing, design, or policy. The environment and hours that they work varies with the industry and kind of job.

Chemical engineers also work in a variety of manufacturing industries other than chemical manufacturing, such as those producing energy, electronics, food, clothing, and paper. They also work in health care, biotechnology, and business services. Chemical engineers apply principles of physics, mathematics, and mechanical and electrical engineering, as well as chemistry. Some may specialize in a particular chemical process, such as oxidation or polymerization. Others specialize in a particular field, such as nanomaterials, or in the development of specific products. 

if u want to know more please visit colleges website because I am not from chemical engineering branch

----------


## shivam garasiya

hii,,my name is shivam..i got 62 marks in AIEEE exam..i want to take admission in svnit surat..i am in ST catagory...my catagory state rank is 146...could i got add. in it please give me right suggestion..i m from gujarat

----------


## amarnath dixit

can i know more abt engineering  phyiscs branch in calicut......how is its faculty there ......n does the branch hav any scope in  india?...n how abt its placments??....i got 7099 all india rank n which branches posssibly can i get in calicut...............plz rply soon  :(:   i m baldy in need of infromation abt engineering physics.......
Read more: NIT Calicut 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussions - Page 2 | FaaDoOEngineers.com http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...#ixzz1xwcH5xGj

----------


## zeenum.nitc

> hii,,my name is shivam..i got 62 marks in AIEEE exam..i want to take admission in svnit surat..i am in ST catagory...my catagory state rank is 146...could i got add. in it please give me right suggestion..i m from gujarat


[MENTION=118478]shivam garasiya[/MENTION] I believe you have a fair chance.

----------


## zeenum.nitc

> can i know more abt engineering  phyiscs branch in calicut......how is its faculty there ......n does the branch hav any scope in  india?...n how abt its placments??....i got 7099 all india rank n which branches posssibly can i get in calicut...............plz rply soon   i m baldy in need of infromation abt engineering physics.......


[MENTION=92756]amarnath dixit[/MENTION] the department of engineering is very good as far as faculties are concerned most of the them are PhD

If you are interested in Engineering Physics only then you should be ready to study very much as it has more scope in research kind of a profile than

normal professional profile so u can take a call as far as your rank is concerned you can get any branch in NIT Calicut except Mechanical so u can think properly and take ur call.

----------


## PRIYANKAVERMA

I have got 145 marks in AIEEE. Can I get NIT-C? My category is general

----------


## zeenum.nitc

> I have got 145 marks in AIEEE. Can I get NIT-C? My category is general



[MENTION=117818]PRIYANKAVERMA[/MENTION] I don't think so.

----------


## raj11848

i have a rank of 29k in general quota. Which branch can i expect in NIT calicut ??

----------


## amarnath dixit

> @amarnath dixit   the department of engineering is very good as far as faculties are concerned most of the them are PhD
> 
> If you are interested in Engineering Physics only then you should be ready to study very much as it has more scope in research kind of a profile than
> 
> normal professional profile so u can take a call as far as your rank is concerned you can get any branch in NIT Calicut except Mechanical so u can think properly and take ur call.


..............................................can u please say me how is hostel mess there(i m from karnataka)is it good?

----------


## zeenum.nitc

> ..............................................can u please say me how is hostel mess there(i m from karnataka)is it good?


[MENTION=92756]amarnath dixit[/MENTION] it is good

---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------




> i have a rank of 29k in general quota. Which branch can i expect in NIT calicut ??


[MENTION=119183]raj11848[/MENTION] wat is ur home state?

----------


## raj11848

my home state is bihar

----------


## osank

> i have a rank of 29k in general quota. Which branch can i expect in NIT calicut ??


Sorry buddy it is very tough for you to get any branch at NIT -CALICUT

----------


## a17101993

Is nit calicut cse better than dtu mechanical ???
Should I leave dtu mechanical for calicut cse...

----------


## zeenum.nitc

> Is nit calicut cse better than dtu mechanical ???
> Should I leave dtu mechanical for calicut cse...


@*a17101993* it totally depends upon ur interest whether you are interested in Mechanical or CSE as both the colleges are good so u can take ur call

----------


## priya.y

Hi dear... :(hi): 
Can u please tell me how the campus is of NIT Calicut is..?.. :-)
and how are the hostel and mess facilities there...
Please reply... :(happy):

----------


## mkhanna

How is ECE branch at MNNIT? Coursewise/ Faculty and Placementwise. Pl compare it wrt NITK IT, NITC CSE,  NITC ECE AND  VNIT CSE.                                        
What is the chance of AIR 4950 (UP Gen) getting MNNIT CSE and by which round?
Reply ASAP.

----------


## tayganesh

i get ece in svnit do i confirmed admission or wait for vnit  pls tell me which is better for ece branch

----------


## priya.y

Hi dear... :(hi): 
If I have to make a choice between NITW EEE or Mech and NIT Calicut Computer Science...Which one should I prefer..I actually want a CSE course in a nice NIT so is NIT Calicut better or should I take up another subject in NIT Warangal..?
I have got CSE in NIT Calicut in te 2nd round..and if I wait for the 3rd round,I might get NIT warangal...but not CSE...
Do u think I should take up CSE in NIT Calicut or should I wait for the 3rd round..?
Please help...

----------


## Anjali sree

I have got 361 score in gate 2013..is there any chance to get admission in NITC (OBC category)

----------


## Tyson Crash

I am getting 185 in jee mains and 95% in isc board. Can I get electronics with my state quota in NIT Calicut?? I am in the general category.

----------


## SNKDas

Sir ,
am fm kerala and i secured a rank of 655 (state rank) in architecture ... will tat be enuf to gt a seat in NIT calicut for B.Arch ????
If possible , plz fwd your reply to my mail id: sn.krishnadas[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
Waiting for ur reply ... 

Regds 
Krishnadas

----------

